# BSD 13 prelink is deprecated



## kavitakr (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,
For security we were using prelink in older BSD ,especially execstack utility with -noexecstack on some binaries .





						FreshPorts -- sysutils/prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking
					

ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking.  WWW: http://people.redhat.com/jakub/prelink/




					www.freshports.org
				




Looks like in BSD 13 these port is deprecated. Any similar tool to do the same job.

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2021)

kavitakr said:


> Looks like in BSD 13 these port is deprecated.


The port itself is deprecated. So it's deprecated on _all_ supported versions of FreeBSD. There is only one ports tree, all versions of FreeBSD use the same one.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 8, 2021)

kavitakr said:


> Any similar tool to do the same job.



In the ports tree: I see none, sorry.


----------

